# Attaching Patterns to wood..



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

What is your method of attaching patterns to wood to cut out on the scrollsaw, bandsaw etc…
What do you use?
I personally use Glue stick, That stuff you find at stationary stores.
The good glue sticks work well for me. I rub some on the paper, then I put it on the wood.
What is your method?


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Rubber cement.
MIKE


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Spray adhesive - the type for mounting photographs.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Another glue stick user here!


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

I use to own a print shop and have always used 3M General purpose 45 Spray Adhasive, mainly because it is easy to get off.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I use a spray temporary adhesive.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Well, How do you guys take off the spray adhesive?
Is there a another thing you spray on?


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

wet the pattern with mineral spirits, peel it off and follow up in the same way with adhesive left on the wood.

Steve


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I print in reverse on my laser printer, tape the pattern face down on the workpiece, then dab the paper with lacquer thinner. It transfers the toner image directly to the wood. Don't soak the paper, just getting it damp is enough to transfer the image.

-Gerry


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't do a lot of scroll work, but I have 3M spray adhesive on hand for when I do. It actually serves double duty for mounting pictures to museum board, which I do quite a bit.


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

I apply blue painters tape to the wood first, then spray adhesive on the pattern and apply. When finished, it all peels off easily. If I'm stack cutting, I use the tape to hold the stack together.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I apply blue masking tape to the wood, then apply the pattern to the tape with spray adhesive. I use 3M 77.
Then just remove the tape from the cut pieces. Lot easier and less messy than using thinner to remove.


----------

